# Restore wood planes



## David K (Oct 9, 2007)

I just got several planes that belonged to my grandfather (1890-1920). Some are long blocks of wood with flat bases, each with a wood wedge that holds the blade in place. Others have contoured bottoms (cove, round-over) but also have wood wedges.

I'd like to restore them, and was going to begin by cleaning rust off the blades and sharpening them. But the wedges won't budge. I'd rather do nothing with them than to damage them.

Any ideas?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

David K said:


> But the wedges won't budge. I'd rather do nothing with them than to damage them.
> 
> Any ideas?


Tap the end of the plane with a wood/rubber mallet (there may be a button even, or at least evidence of where they where tapped before) That is how the wedges come out


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I found a picture (in my old gallery here) of a box plane I made, notice the button on the back end ? That is the "tappin' spot".

Your bigger planes like long jointers the tapping spot will be on the top near the front.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Daren said:


> Your bigger planes like long jointers the tapping spot will be on the top near the front.


This picture came from another thread http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/show-me-yer-planes-2167/ so it already had some writing on it ("shavings", ignore that :whistling2


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It may take some pretty solid knocks to get them loose, don't worry you won't hurt them.


----------



## jana88 (Jan 13, 2009)

I will take picture of my father's plane next time. Thanks for sharing it guys.


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

David K,
I hope you get this. Hold the wedge and iron in one hand and use a wooden mallet, not an iron hammer a few inches above your workbench. Wipe the parts with mineral spirits to remove gunk. The iron may need honing. I recommend using Ballistol (Washington Trading Co.) on all the parts. Give the wood all it will take, then wipe off the excess.

The plane is adjusted by tapping the heel (rear) or the top of the stock near the toe (top front). Treasure them and write down everything you know for the next generation. Workmen traditionally stamped their initials or name on the heel and there is no reason you can't, either. The comments above will enrage collectors, by the way. You are affecting their sacred patina. My take is they are tools to be lovingly used and should be kept so as to make the original owner smile.


----------

